# Why do nest boxes need to be able to close the front?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Why exactly do you need to be able to close nest boxes for except for locking them up in it after you pair the in the pairing/breeding box. Just was wondering because i am going to be building a loft and nestboxes and stuff this spring. Thanks


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well when you open the front theres only a small entrance. It helps the pair guard their nest easier. Also you can lock the birds up if need be which can be convenient.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok thanks i am new and am trying to learn.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Grim said:


> ...It helps the pair guard their nest easier. Also you can lock the birds up if need be which can be convenient.


Grim is right on! It will also reduce the number of babies lost to intruding birds.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

One other thing to keep in mind. I found out the hard way that you need to have some way the birds can identify their box as theirs. In other words, when they fly into their box they need to be able to quickly identify it as their own and visa versa if they fly into another pair's box they can quickly know they are in the wrong box. All of my boxes were exactly the same for my first round. I lost two babies and an egg due to fights that broke out when a foreign bird strayed into the wrong box. They trampled the young baby in the midst of the fight.

On the advice of a mentor (thanks Warren!) I hung different playing cards in the back of each nest box for the second round. One might be the Ace of Spades, the next the 10 of Hearts, etc. I have not lost a singe baby or egg since. I know it sounds kind of crazy but it has seemed to have made a difference.

Just a thought you might want to consider.

Dan


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

thats an interesting concept  just out of interes you said you put the paying card in the back of the box! why? would it not work better to have them on the out side of the box? (as its kind of late once they are in ther already)


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

kingsley hannah said:


> thats an interesting concept  just out of interes you said you put the paying card in the back of the box! why? would it not work better to have them on the out side of the box? (as its kind of late once they are in ther already)


The problem putting it on the front is that once they are in the box they have no way of identifying the box. They will deffend it as if it were their own. If the card is on the back of the box, they can see that it is not theirs and be quicker to leave the wrong box. Once this breeding season is over, I am going to color the nest fronts different colors as well as having the playing cards. That way I have both bases covered.  

I know that it sounds kind of silly, but it does seem to have greatly dimminished the number of fights in the breeding loft.

Dan


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

the playing card hung in the nestboxes work.ive done this for 30 years.warrens mentor must be old-school.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nest boxes also need doors that close, so once breeding season is over you can close them and still continue to use this section of the loft for hens or males-once they are seperated. They still have their perches and other areas to rost, but it helps with clean up to keep them closed. I see this in the loft of racers.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

great point trees,and also you can mate the birds of your choice when locking the boxes.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have posted a picture of some of my nestboxes to give you a better idea.
When you first start to pair up you have to keep them seperated until they get a liking to each other and to get them used to their box. After a fewdays maybe more i open the cock side of the box to make sure he flys back to his own box, I then take the middle out the devider and close the the cock bird back in the box with his hen and let them pair and mate.when i have seen they have mated and paired ok i keep them this way for three or four days to make sure the hen has been fertilised.
After that i open the cock side again and take out the devider so the hen can get out too and hopefuly the hen will follow the cock back to the nestbox, 
I done it this way and did not have too many problems, I am new to this too and loved the way the pigeons catch on so quickly, am sure a few will be along to describe it better. hope i helped a bit zimmzimm.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

awesome nestboxes.great job!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> I have posted a picture of some of my nestboxes to give you a better idea.
> When you first start to pair up you have to keep them seperated until they get a liking to each other and to get them used to their box. After a fewdays maybe more i open the cock side of the box to make sure he flys back to his own box, I then take the middle out the devider and close the the cock bird back in the box with his hen and let them pair and mate.when i have seen they have mated and paired ok i keep them this way for three or four days to make sure the hen has been fertilised.
> After that i open the cock side again and take out the devider so the hen can get out too and hopefuly the hen will follow the cock back to the nestbox,
> I done it this way and did not have too many problems, I am new to this too and loved the way the pigeons catch on so quickly, am sure a few will be along to describe it better. hope i helped a bit zimmzimm.


Just Curious but where are the nest bowl?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

at the stage they were at there they were just getting used to each other , there wasno point in having it in just to mess all over, when they got together i put it in then, most of them are on eggs now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice set up Jojo. The different color nest fronts are enough to let the birds learn where their box actually is. I've heard of the playing cards too. Just never tried it. I have the perches staggered in my breeding loft and in the widowhood loft, I have different color nest boxes. I've not any problems with either set up. As long as there some sort of difference in one box to the next, they figure it out.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just had to pop in a say this is such a great discussion! 
I'm learning so much, jojo67 your loft is great! 

Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful nest boxes, Jojo! And everything is so clean. I really like the different colored nest fronts.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Nest boxes also need doors that close, so once breeding season is over you can close them and still continue to use this section of the loft for hens or males-once they are seperated. They still have their perches and other areas to rost, but it helps with clean up to keep them closed. I see this in the loft of racers.


I've seen this too Treesa. I personally don't like it. I believe that the cocks really LOVE their box, and consider it their little piece of real estate. To throw them out just because you don't want to scrape the poop out isn't fair to the birds IMO. My cocks have access to their boxes, 365 days a year. I go in many many times and find them laying in their box, over on that one wing just relaxed as can be. When I'm not breeding, I don't feed them in the box. They have a regular feeder in the middle of the floor. It really isn't that much more trouble........not to me anyway.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I've seen this too Treesa. I personally don't like it. I believe that the cocks really LOVE their box, and consider it their little piece of real estate. To throw them out just because you don't want to scrape the poop out isn't fair to the birds IMO. My cocks have access to their boxes, 365 days a year. I go in many many times and find them laying in their box, over on that one wing just relaxed as can be. When I'm not breeding, I don't feed them in the box. They have a regular feeder in the middle of the floor. It really isn't that much more trouble........not to me anyway.


So when you are breeding the birds do you have access to food in the breeding box all of the time? Also if you use a breeding box where you let them get used to each other do you need to have them separated like jojo67 does or can you just put them in and lock them in there for a while?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi renee, i liked your wooden front nest boxes with the plans to go by i was going to make them, but this was a bit quicker. the different colours as you said makes it a bit easier for them to find.
i need some boxes for the small loft so i will attempt to make the wooden ones then, they look more natural looking.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Just had to pop in a say this is such a great discussion!
> I'm learning so much, jojo67 your loft is great!
> 
> Thank you all for sharing.


Thankyou swiftlady for your comment, there's a lot to learn and this pigeon talk is great for the advice and info.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Beautiful nest boxes, Jojo! And everything is so clean. I really like the different colored nest fronts.


thankyou birdman4ever, they were easy to make and the colours brighting it up a bit. Its hard to keep it clean and i try not to disturb them too much.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Also if you use a breeding box where you let them get used to each other do you need to have them separated like jojo67 does or can you just put them in and lock them in there for a while?


Really the only problem with this, is that it is a small space...and...if you have two unmated birds in a small space without separation...you get fighting. Some males can get pretty aggressive and I don't think you'd want to risk having one or the other hurt. Just one wrong peck and you could have a hen with an eye injury!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Very nice set up Jojo. The different color nest fronts are enough to let the birds learn where their box actually is. I've heard of the playing cards too. Just never tried it. I have the perches staggered in my breeding loft and in the widowhood loft, I have different color nest boxes. I've not any problems with either set up. As long as there some sort of difference in one box to the next, they figure it out.


The card thing is interesting maybe get the birds to breed a few aces


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was doing some research on stuff and nestboxes and I reread this thread and i was wondering if you have a box or cage with a divider to pair them then can you just take them out of the pairing box (after the divider has been removed and they have been pair) can you lock them in the nest box for a day or so then let them out? Will this work?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, i just spotted this thread. Excellent idea. As im just starting out ill go and build the same.
Thankyou for the tips and great pic
Helen


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

my nest boxes are 14 1/4 by 28 1/2 so they can fit the standard plastic nest fronts and mine are open all the time as i do not practice selective breeding at this time. 
just my 2 cents
E..


renee, what do you use to feed your birds once they are locked in thier nest boxes? what kind of bowls?


----------

